# What hood would you recommend?



## Guppyteacher (May 6, 2008)

I am picking up a 20 gallon tank tomorrow and I need to get a hood for it. I will be planting it with the following:

Anubias barteri 'Nana'
Limnophila sessiliflora
Ludwigia peruensis
Cryptocoryne willisii 'LUCENS'
Cryptocoryne spiralis
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'RED'
Hygrophila difformis

Can anyone recommend a hood and bulbs for me that will provide the light I need to keep them happy in their new home? Its a standard 24 in wide tank from what I understand. Thank you for your insight.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I use a glass cover so I can change the light fixture if I want or need to at a future date. I like the glass covers made for dual light fixtures because it's easier to get the light(s) toward the front of the tank without being over the hinge even if you're only using one light. Other tanks I leave open top and use light fixtures that have legs.

Will your tank be getting any sunlight, either direct or indirect? You'll need to supply less light through a fixture if it does, more if it doesn't.


----------



## Guppyteacher (May 6, 2008)

cs_gardener said:


> I use a glass cover so I can change the light fixture if I want or need to at a future date. I like the glass covers made for dual light fixtures because it's easier to get the light(s) toward the front of the tank without being over the hinge even if you're only using one light. Other tanks I leave open top and use light fixtures that have legs.
> 
> Will your tank be getting any sunlight, either direct or indirect? You'll need to supply less light through a fixture if it does, more if it doesn't.


Hey now that is clever. Where do you find the light fixtures that have legs? I don't think I have seen them yet.

I hope to have my tank setting next to the window. There is a bit of an overhang on the roof so I won't ever have any direct sun light but should get some good indirect sunlight. I am still in negotiations with my wife over the tanks placement.

Another good piece of news was the fact the tank is actually a 29 gallon and not a 20 gallon. I thought when the guy brought it out it seemed kind of big for a 20 gallon. Its used but in great shape. I am so excited and can not wait to see what kind of adventure I am going to have with this tank.


----------



## isu712 (Feb 8, 2008)

Are you going high tech or low tech, i.e. what wpg are you shooting for?


----------



## Guppyteacher (May 6, 2008)

I would like to go lo tech. Keep it as natural as possible. No CO2 and no dosing.


----------



## isu712 (Feb 8, 2008)

If you just want to go low tech, shoot for something around 1-1.5 wpg, especially if it's going to get indirect sunlight. With that light level though, you might run into problems with the Ludwigia. If you get it to grow it probably won't have the nice red color I assume you are looking for. Stick with the C. wendtii 'Red' to add a red accent to your tank.


----------



## mtundu (May 8, 2007)

I would recommend one of the glass Versa-Tops regardless of any other considerations. They are not too expensive and can take lots of different lighting schemes while keeping the fish from jumping out.

For the 30" size expect to pay about $15-20.
Your LFS should have these, as do lots of online retailers:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=3790

I have one on my 29gal paired with the 30" Coralife 2x18w T-5 freshwater aqualight and it works really well.


----------



## Guppyteacher (May 6, 2008)

mtundu said:


> I have one on my 29gal paired with the 30" Coralife 2x18w T-5 freshwater aqualight and it works really well.


Is this the one you are using?

http://www.theaquaticdepot.com/30quot-coralife-aqualight-t5-dual-linear-strip-2x18w-f.html

Is just one enough for 29 gallon lo tech set up? That is about 1.24W/gallon. That would be great!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

My Satellite fixtures came with legs and I had to buy legs for my Coralife. I mostly use compact fluorescent light fixtures, but I think the T-5 would be great for what you want to do.

The Versa-tops come in the twin-tube style and I find them easier to deal with than the standard tops. They do cost a little more, but I find it worth it. They're also at Drs Foster & Smith: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13818


----------



## mtundu (May 8, 2007)

Guppyteacher said:


> Is this the one you are using?
> 
> http://www.theaquaticdepot.com/30quot-coralife-aqualight-t5-dual-linear-strip-2x18w-f.html
> 
> Is just one enough for 29 gallon lo tech set up? That is about 1.24W/gallon. That would be great!


Yes, that's the one. Even though the bulbs do not have individual reflectors, the color is nice and the fixture shines plenty of light to grow the lowish light plants that I have. And that's with no sunlight at all. Notably, I only have the 29gal full to about 12 or 14in, so in terms of water volume and light refraction it's more like a 20L. I'll do a tank diary some day soon....

If you do go for the Coralife, shop around -- I got mine on sale for I think about $36 from Big Als ($43 or so with shipping). Also, the fixture has a very slim profile so if you really wanted to, you could probably put two over a 29 if you got the two light VersaTop. Then again, for the price of two you could get a brighter fixture like the 2x24w T5HO Current Satellite.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I use the all-glass dual bulb hood 30". I then use 4100k bulbs (40W total).
This is for the 20g-long.
I did make an extra power cord so I could control each bulb seperately.


----------



## Guppyteacher (May 6, 2008)

I want to thank all of you for helping me out with this. I am so new to this and not really familiar with what all is available and the different options available. It is nice you are willing to share and help others out. Let me see if I have this right. So you can purchase legs that attatch to your light which you in turn attatch to the tank. Is that correct? Okay I see so I could attatch my light to the tank with these:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13732&pcatid=13732

As well I am pretty handy in a wood shop and I came accross something about AH Supply. They seem to have some nice light kits. Does anyone have any experience with those? That might help me save some money and have a nice hood as well. Thank you again for your insight.


----------



## isu712 (Feb 8, 2008)

AH Supply are supposed to be some good kits with good reflectors. If you feel like building yourself a canopy, go for it. Be sure to check out how other people did it though (plenty of threads in the DIY forum), as power compact lights can get awful warm, so you're going to want to supply adequate ventilation.


----------

